# Inline Heaters



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Anyone have any recommendations for inline heaters for a 100 gallon?


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Fluval M, Fluval E, JBJ TrueTemp Titanium/w controller, Marineland Stealth Pro, theres all good heaters I have personal experience with.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Those are all submersible heaters. I am looking for something like the Hydor ETH 300.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

O oops, kind of misread the "inline" part. 

Yea that Hydor one is really the only good one I know of, your going to have to use google on this one. I dont think there is a lot out on the market right now, they are more of a pain in the ass compared to a regular submersible. The only real use for it would be to not take space up in the tank.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Honestly, I've heard quite the opposite. I've heard they are very good at keeping the temp at exactly where you set them, and if they break, they are one of the few types of heaters you can fix. Not to mention they dont take up any tank real estate.


----------

